
She Survived a Slave Ship, Civil War and the Depression: Her Name Was Redoshi - Thevet
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/04/03/us/transatlantic-slave-trade-last-survivor.html
======
dmix
The referenced film from 1938 (The Negro Farmer) is quite fascinating:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd1ROfEGkrQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bd1ROfEGkrQ)

Apparently it was produced to help the government justify the expense of
federal gov funds.

------
HNLurker2
Garbage paywall they fixed the Facebook paywall. Where do we go from here?

